# MS Live Meeting



## PatrickBaer (Sep 22, 2010)

I am attending an online class for the next two months and will need a solution to use MS Live Meeting under FreeBSD. The java-client doesn't work with neither firefox nor Konqueror and the genuine client refuses to connect with wine. 

Has anyone made Live Meeting work under FreeBSD and could help me?


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 22, 2010)

install VirtualBox install Windows under VirtualBox.


----------

